
MIT's 168-Core Chip Could Bring AI to Smartphones, IoT Devices - jonbaer
http://www.eweek.com/networking/mits-168-core-chip-could-bring-ai-to-smartphones-iot-devices.html
======
payne92
Here's the referenced paper: [http://www.rle.mit.edu/eems/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/eyeri...](http://www.rle.mit.edu/eems/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/eyeriss_isscc_2016.pdf)

The GPU ecosystem is going to be tough to beat (IMHO). Even if not GPUs are
optimal for convolutional nets (CNN), there's a lot of wood behind that
ecosystem arrow.

